# Civil Union



## edakota (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello,

I am a Portuguese citizen living in America, and my partner is an American citizen living with me. We've been together 5 years, and living together for 2. 

We'd like to live and work in Europe, but would prefer a civil union over marriage. I called up the closest consulate but they told me they only do marriages, not civil unions.

Does anyone know of how we can get a civil union that is valid in Portugal, while living in America?

Thanks!


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Portugal has a 'união de facto' which effectively has the same rules - do research on this


----------



## edakota (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks, Tony. I've looked into the união de facto, but the embassy in DC wasn't much help when I called and asked them what I needed to do. If you know of any info, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

As far as i am aware, you need to be able to prove that you have lived with the person for the previous 2 years. Rights and duties are more restricted than in a marriage but I think that rights on property can pass on to the partner.

This would need a detailed analysis - How is your Portuguese?


----------



## edakota (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks again Tony. My Portuguese is excellent. We have been living together for two years. Prove it with the same address? Tax statements?


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Have a look at this link

10 Perguntas e respostas sobre as uniões de facto - Saldo Positivo


----------



## edakota (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks so much Tony. On point 2 it says we need to send a statement to send a statement to the local parish council, which should be accompanied by a statement of the two members, under oath, saying that we haved together for more than two years, so as full copy of certificates of birth registration of each...

As I am living in America, do I send this to Portuguese immigration? It's sort of vague.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

The site to which I sent the link is not the law but a synthesised version. You need to look at the actual law.

My understanding is that consulates are supposed to handle any legal issues / at least help citizens with concerns and send the appropriate paperwork to the correct body in Portugal. I know that they were not very helpful before, but maybe you need to push this point. But do some more research so that they don't fob you off.


----------

